# Help for Planning Engineer ( Civil ) CDR & CPD



## safaamamdouh (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey beautiful people, Im a planning and scheduling engineer working for Orascom in Egypt ( main contractor ). I wish to immigrate to Australia someday. I' m in the process of writing my CDR and CPD. Can someone here please send me ur positive CDR and CPD would be a huge favour. I want to use it as a reference and frame mine accordingly. I also assure u that I wouldn' t copy it as I' m aware of plagarism. I' m struggling to be honest. Finding it difficult to find words. Please let me know. thanks again. Any input would be valuable. I hope ul understand my situation.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

safaamamdouh said:


> Hey beautiful people, Im a planning and scheduling engineer working for Orascom in Egypt ( main contractor ). I wish to immigrate to Australia someday. I' m in the process of writing my CDR and CPD. Can someone here please send me ur positive CDR and CPD would be a huge favour. I want to use it as a reference and frame mine accordingly. I also assure u that I wouldn' t copy it as I' m aware of plagarism. I' m struggling to be honest. Finding it difficult to find words. Please let me know. thanks again. Any input would be valuable. I hope ul understand my situation.


I've removed your e-mail address as private information is not allowed on the forum.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Try asking on the Australia forum as this is the page for people who live in Egypt.


----------

